# Hello guys update



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Iv'e been away from dp for quite sometime... just trying to get my head together.. I'm on quetiapine 300mgs The shit could tranquilize a horse i reckon but slowly i'm coming out of it..

My last dp episode was on Wednesday.. all i have to defeat now is the head pressure  promethazine seems to help with this..

I'm eating lots and keeping busy.. Hope everyone is doing well... professors and Doctors here have seen this condition allot so good things to come..

And to everyone that i disagreed with that it wasn't anxiety.. I was wrong 

Getting stronger by the day

x Bjorn

Oh and word of advise! It all starts with breathing!


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Oh and word of advise! It all starts with breathing!


Breathing always helps good luck with the recovery. BTW anxiety is a trigger for lots of people but by no means all. You can do it!

JJ


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> JJ70 Martin Jenkins have used his proven methodologies to cure HUNDREDS of others? PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE that's a fuckin lie


@ Susto, I have some involvement with this e-publication (lest to say I help with email advice.) and won't draw attention to my signature on threads in this forum.The book is 100% not for profit or it would not be in my signature, no "snake oil is sold", no miracles promised or any heavy sales pitch (It makes no money). I have also posted on here periodically for a good few years without any links in my signature, nor have I or will I try to sell anybody anything. I post to help only.


----------



## hugereductions (Jul 23, 2016)

Are you saying that Martin Jenkins is another dead-end?


----------

